# Plant ID Please



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Potamogeton perfoliatus.

Carlos


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

hey gnatster- Did you happen to get that out of a lake? because that stuff grows in a lake that I live by. I always knew it was some sort of potamogeton but didnt know which.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

There are many Potamogeton spp. that are native to North America. Though you can find P. perfoliatus a lot of places, the stuff in your backyard could be any of several others.


----------

